# Four Shires Bloodhound Hunt - Staffordshire



## theraven (Jan 7, 2014)

Another fantastic day chasing the hunt across the Staffordshire Moorlands!


 Bloodhound hunting does not involve hunting animals. Bloodhounds hunt a human scent, they send a runner out about an hour before and the bloodhounds chase his scent. Keeps tradition going, no animals hurt in the making! 


 A fantastic day, if you are near to a hunt at any time I would recommend chasing it, a fantastic sight and sound when they come thundering past!


 Here are a few shots, the rest can be found on my website if you would like to view them - [url]http://www.ravenphotography.co.uk/Four-Shires-Bloodhound-January[/URL]





Four Shires Bloodhound Hunt January 2013 by Raven Photography by Jenna Goodwin, on Flickr





Four Shires Bloodhound Hunt January 2013 by Raven Photography by Jenna Goodwin, on Flickr





Four Shires Bloodhound Hunt January 2013 by Raven Photography by Jenna Goodwin, on Flickr





Four Shires Bloodhound Hunt January 2013 by Raven Photography by Jenna Goodwin, on Flickr





Four Shires Bloodhound Hunt January 2013 by Raven Photography by Jenna Goodwin, on Flickr


----------



## Braineack (Jan 7, 2014)

That last shot is neat, anyway you can reduce the vignetting?


----------



## gsgary (Jan 7, 2014)

Very nice, Heidi in red in first photo knows every dog by name
My partner is a member of this hunt but cant hunt at the moment she has got to have a big operation but we might see you at one of the hunts we will probably be going to the next one the last we went to was Thornbridge Hall

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## theraven (Jan 7, 2014)

gsgary said:


> Very nice, Heidi in red in first photo knows every dog by name
> My partner is a member of this hunt but cant hunt at the moment she has got to have a big operation but we might see you at one of the hunts we will probably be going to the next one the last we went to was Thornbridge Hall
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2



She does know every single one! I was chatting to her at the Rose and Crown and they were all giving me so much love, slobbery buggers!  

I think the next one were going to will be the Chatsworth one on the 16th Feb I think it is. Be nice to put a face to the name!


----------



## gsgary (Jan 7, 2014)

We will be going to Chatsworth, my partner will be gutted its her favourite i might have a job stopping her riding but she has got to have a heart bypass due to diabetes in March

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gsgary (Jan 7, 2014)

theraven said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice, Heidi in red in first photo knows every dog by name
> ...



Dont you mean an ugly face to a name  ill be the one with the Leica's 

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## theraven (Jan 7, 2014)

gsgary said:


> theraven said:
> 
> 
> > gsgary said:
> ...



Haha look forward to it! I'm the one with a Sony camera and bright red hair haha!


----------



## Derrel (Jan 7, 2014)

Not bad shooting, Jenna! The second shot feels  abit cramped at the top, but the others have a very "You are there," kind of feeling to them. I liked the shot of the riders conferring with one another, and also enjoyed the shot of the hounds shown in B&W, silhouetted against the sky...that was a wonderful detail shot.


OMG--gsgary and Jenna G might actually meet one another at an event; surely both will be shocked! ;-)


----------



## gsgary (Jan 7, 2014)

Derrel said:


> Not bad shooting, Jenna! The second shot feels  abit cramped at the top, but the others have a very "You are there," kind of feeling to them. I liked the shot of the riders conferring with one another, and also enjoyed the shot of the hounds shown in B&W, silhouetted against the sky...that was a wonderful detail shot.
> 
> 
> OMG--gsgary and Jenna G might actually meet one another at an event; surely both will be shocked! ;-)



Yes she could be very lucky 

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tirediron (Jan 7, 2014)

Very nice work Jenna, I especially like the last two!


----------



## gsgary (Jan 7, 2014)

Did you stink when you got home ? they jumped on me once and i smelt terrable probably still do


----------



## tirediron (Jan 7, 2014)

gsgary said:


> Did you stink when you got home ? they jumped on me once and i smelt terrable probably still do


Really?  You're going to try and blame _that_ on the dogs??????


----------



## theraven (Jan 8, 2014)

Haha cheers, yeah when I was shooting them at the pub I was down on their level and they were all over me, kissing me and rubbing round me. They do smell, but they had just done about 12 miles through thick sludge and God knows what. But they do give excellent kisses!


----------



## gsgary (Jan 8, 2014)

theraven said:


> Haha cheers, yeah when I was shooting them at the pub I was down on their level and they were all over me, kissing me and rubbing round me. They do smell, but they had just done about 12 miles through thick sludge and God knows what. But they do give excellent kisses!



They stink before they have run 12 miles, there are scared of my Lakeland Terriers

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


----------

